# Stop paying maintenance fees in ten years?



## MartinK (Mar 17, 2017)

I am on vacation at a Wyndham right now and had a short 15-min "survey" this morning  in exchange for a $50 AMEX card. The sales rep said last year was the 50th anniversary and they had special dinners/ Area meetings for owners. There is supposedly a program that allows my maintenance fees to transfer to points? which I can use the points to pay future maintenance fees and after 10 years it should be able to take care of my maintenance fees and I never have to pay anything again.  He gave it a name but I forgot what he called it, he said some people call it the finish line.

 Naturally, I am very skeptical of such a presentation because the Wyndham weasel's lips were moving. 

 I have searched this forum and cannot find any posts about this program. Supposedly Wyndham sent me an email on it in 2016 but my son had cancer and we did not travel with Windham and I basically ignored/deleted any emails Wyndham may have sent.

 I am supposed to spend a brief period tomorrow with the Wyndham rep as he said "they may still be able to get me in the program," but I would like to find some information on this program before I go. Perhaps  this was a limited program  and there is not much information  on it online, but I was hoping there might be some posts about it or others have knowledge of it they can share with me.

Again, I am at Wyndham right now and checking out tomorrow and need to make a decision if I want to meet with him in the morning or not before I leave town. Naturally if this is something I am not going to do I am not going to waste my time. It does not make sense to me why Wyndham would establish a program that will benefit me and hurt them in the long run.

 I am hoping some of you experienced Wyndham owners can help me (I've been a lurker for a while and inherited VIP ownership 2 years ago).


----------



## spackler (Mar 17, 2017)

If it's not in writing, it's a lie.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 17, 2017)

The proper name for this program is bull crap


----------



## MartinK (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm not going to join any such program unless I see in writing how it will benefit me.

This may have been something only available for VIP, I'm not sure of that though. He told me it was because of owners like me who inherit or long-time owners who are tired of paying annual maintenance fees as a way to eventually stop paying them. Sounds too good to be true. He made it sound like instead of paying my maintenance fees, I would pay a similar amount for points that would be used to cover my maintenance fees and then after ten years I'd have enough points to be able to pay them forever. 

Wyndham also tried to get me into Club Access a couple years ago, but I own at National Harbor, which has much lower maintenance fees, so I declined, even though Wyndham tried to convince me it was a good thing for me (no, it's not.)

I'm somewhat aware of a way to convert points to pay maintenance fees, but remember it being not a good use of annual points at all and even if you used ALL of your annual points you wouldn't come close to paying your annual maintenance fees

Still undecided if I should go tomorrow to hear the guy out or if I should just skip meeting with him.


----------



## MartinK (Mar 17, 2017)

Were there area meetings last year with Wyndham for their 50th anniversary? I find it hard to believe THAT bit of info would be made up. He said mine would have been in Chicago. I vaguely remember getting such an invite but remember thinking I'm not driving all that way just to be lied to and tried to be talked into something that will only benefit Wyndham and not me.


----------



## MartinK (Mar 17, 2017)

ronparise said:


> The proper name for this program is bull crap



I can agree with that. There is no way Wyndham is going to devise a plan that gets me out of paying maintenance fees. Period. Everything they do is to benefit them and to try to get more money out of me which I learned from my father's dealings with Wyndham over the years (I attended several presentations with him over the years). I'll just skip this meeting like I have all the others.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 17, 2017)

MartinK said:


> I can agree with that. There is no way Wyndham is going to devise a plan that gets me out of paying maintenance fees. Period. Everything they do is to benefit them and to try to get more money out of me which I learned from my father's dealings with Wyndham over the years (I attended several presentations with him over the years). I'll just skip this meeting like I have all the others.



That sounds like the best thing.  Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 17, 2017)

Do yourself a big favor and skip meeting with this guy. None of the people posting in other threads about the updates they've attended in the last few months have mentioned anything like this. You will just be wasting your time to find out he will be trying to get you to spend another $15-$25K to buy more points that will give you some supposed benefit. 

What you are talking about sounds like the Wyndham Rewards credit card and as has been discussed in other threads the benefits of that card don't measure up against other credit cards out there. 

The only thing that Wyndham has that will eliminate your maintenance fees is the Ovations program that will/may take back your deed. I hope you will be enjoying using the timeshares for years to come and have no interest in giving up your ownership any time soon.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 17, 2017)

Dear MartinK,
My first comment is if Ron Parise says the program's proper  name is bullcrap - then  that is what it is .

****** 
I am not a Wyndham owner so I have no knowledge specific to Wyndham .

The TS I own - Vidanta / Mayan Palace in Mexico does have a " no go / no pay " - maintenance on use only addendum in many of the contracts they sell .

Vidanta is a RTU - right to use / no fixed weeks / float week system . ( no deeds / no points ) ARP - 6 months in my contract .
I paid about $ 400 a week upfront - so if I do not use  my 2017 week , it expires and I loose it & the sunk money .They fill the space with an exchanger . 

Having this option - is useful,if health or life issues prevent travel - however you can see that it also benefits the developer . 

Since Wyndham has the Ovation program , I would not pay upfront for what sounds like expensive " " "peace of mind "


----------



## silentg (Mar 17, 2017)

Sounds fishy


----------



## OutSkiing (Mar 18, 2017)

Its a twisting of facts .. Chicago owners update once twisted facts around discovering we missed out on something that year they called the 'Good Life' .. lucky for us they could still get us in (haha).  Yes there probably was a mailing and yes there are periodically traveling updates where people attend updates in their home city but the end product is always the same at those updates as in the resorts.

The bit about paying an amount similar to maintenance fee rate only for points falls in line with their other most popular BS line .. they'll add up on a piece of paper what your maintenance fees total over 10 years and then tell you that you could pay that amount today for more points and magically you will be able to cover maintenance fees from your additional Wyndham Rewards point accumulation.  Throw in the VIP benefits and you theoretically could use a portion of your points toward maintenance or maybe rent them out.  The math does not work out.  Its double talk.

Bob


----------



## buckor (Mar 18, 2017)

MartinK said:


> I am on vacation at a Wyndham right now and had a short 15-min "survey" this morning  in exchange for a $50 AMEX card. The sales rep said last year was the 50th anniversary and they had special dinners/ Area meetings for owners. There is supposedly a program that allows my maintenance fees to transfer to points? which I can use the points to pay future maintenance fees and after 10 years it should be able to take care of my maintenance fees and I never have to pay anything again.  He gave it a name but I forgot what he called it, he said some people call it the finish line.
> 
> Naturally, I am very skeptical of such a presentation because the Wyndham weasel's lips were moving.
> 
> ...


We were pitched this very same "opportunity" last year. Here is the deal:

They want to sell you additional points that you can use to make reservations ans rent out through Extra Holidays. They will tell you that they cannot technically allow you to buy the points for renting purposes, but, you know.

The pitch is that the profits you make will cover your maintenance fees.

Run!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Mar 18, 2017)

This no maintenance fees thing is not new

The pitch I got at national harbor several years ago was this. "My best customers don't pay any maintenance fees, would you like to know how?"

Here how. 
1) buy more points to go to platinum and do rentals, through extra holidays, with the points you don't need and put the profits toward maintenance fees
2) get the Wyndham branded rewards credit card and put all your household expenses on the card. The rewards points can go towards maintenance fees
3) refer friends and family to Wyndham and when they buy you earn money that can go toward your fees 


It's not easy to earn enough to pay maintenance fees but it can be done. It is however impossible to earn enough to cover your fees and the purchase price


----------



## silentg (Mar 18, 2017)

Shell game! No thanks!


----------



## MartinK (Mar 18, 2017)

OutSkiing said:


> Its a twisting of facts .. Chicago owners update once twisted facts around discovering we missed out on something that year they called the 'Good Life' .. lucky for us they could still get us in (haha).  Yes there probably was a mailing and yes there are periodically traveling updates where people attend updates in their home city but the end product is always the same at those updates as in the resorts.
> 
> The bit about paying an amount similar to maintenance fee rate only for points falls in line with their other most popular BS line .. they'll add up on a piece of paper what your maintenance fees total over 10 years and then tell you that you could pay that amount today for more points and magically you will be able to cover maintenance fees from your additional Wyndham Rewards point accumulation.  Throw in the VIP benefits and you theoretically could use a portion of your points toward maintenance or maybe rent them out.  The math does not work out.  Its double talk.
> 
> Bob





buckor said:


> We were pitched this very same "opportunity" last year. Here is the deal:
> 
> They want to sell you additional points that you can use to make reservations ans rent out through Extra Holidays. They will tell you that they cannot technically allow you to buy the points for renting purposes, but, you know.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the replies. Back home now. I decided not to go, and both your posts sound like they address exactly what I was talking about. My area was Chicago, and like you said, they could "probably still get us in on it but would have to check." If it is something that benefits Wyndham, of course they can still get us in on it!

And I'm not going to try to rent out my points. Of course, no mention was made by the sales weasel of that during his little "survey" yesterday. When my mom & dad owned, they were talked into trying to "rent out" their points about 8-10 years ago, and they never were able to do it and got stuck paying even more fees. What a crock of crap.


----------



## MartinK (Mar 18, 2017)

ronparise said:


> This no maintenance fees thing is not new
> 
> The pitch I got at national harbor several years ago was this. "My best customers don't pay any maintenance fees, would you like to know how?"
> 
> ...



Good grief. I'll have to work harder than the Wyndham Sales Weasels just to "pay" my maintenance fees. No thanks!


----------



## bighut (Mar 28, 2018)

MartinK said:


> I am on vacation at a Wyndham right now and had a short 15-min "survey" this morning  in exchange for a $50 AMEX card. The sales rep said last year was the 50th anniversary and they had special dinners/ Area meetings for owners. There is supposedly a program that allows my maintenance fees to transfer to points? which I can use the points to pay future maintenance fees and after 10 years it should be able to take care of my maintenance fees and I never have to pay anything again.  He gave it a name but I forgot what he called it, he said some people call it the finish line.
> 
> Naturally, I am very skeptical of such a presentation because the Wyndham weasel's lips were moving.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing today. “Affiliate Marketing Program” Bought but thinking about getting out. Anymore info?


----------



## MaryBella7 (Mar 28, 2018)

bighut said:


> I had the same thing today. “Affiliate Marketing Program” Bought but thinking about getting out. Anymore info?



Recind.  You were lied to. Recind immediately. Research. The deal will always be on the table if you really want it.  You don't.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 29, 2018)

G


bighut said:


> I had the same thing today. “Affiliate Marketing Program” Bought but thinking about getting out. Anymore info?



Get out! Rescind via certified letter. If you put anything  on credit card put it into dispute immediately.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 29, 2018)

I just got an email saying my Barclaycard is now Barclays.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 29, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> I just got an email saying my Barclaycard is now Barclays.



... and it’s kind of foggy out this morning.  Also off the topic of this thread, but why not?


----------



## joestein (Mar 29, 2018)

The few times I attend a presentation, I simply say, here is my card and send me an excel schedule showing me how this works.  If it looks good I will get back to you.

I have never received an email much less a schedule.

Joe


----------



## Geemom (Apr 9, 2018)

MartinK said:


> I am on vacation at a Wyndham right now and had a short 15-min "survey" this morning  in exchange for a $50 AMEX card. The sales rep said last year was the 50th anniversary and they had special dinners/ Area meetings for owners. There is supposedly a program that allows my maintenance fees to transfer to points? which I can use the points to pay future maintenance fees and after 10 years it should be able to take care of my maintenance fees and I never have to pay anything again.  He gave it a name but I forgot what he called it, he said some people call it the finish line.
> 
> Naturally, I am very skeptical of such a presentation because the Wyndham weasel's lips were moving.
> 
> ...





MartinK said:


> I am on vacation at a Wyndham right now and had a short 15-min "survey" this morning  in exchange for a $50 AMEX card. The sales rep said last year was the 50th anniversary and they had special dinners/ Area meetings for owners. There is supposedly a program that allows my maintenance fees to transfer to points? which I can use the points to pay future maintenance fees and after 10 years it should be able to take care of my maintenance fees and I never have to pay anything again.  He gave it a name but I forgot what he called it, he said some people call it the finish line.
> 
> Naturally, I am very skeptical of such a presentation because the Wyndham weasel's lips were moving.
> 
> ...


They tried this on me in Myrtle Beach in 2016. You will pay maintenance fees forever. Just like the contract you signed, forever. They were selling more points. I've listened to so many lies it isn't funny. I don't even go to those meetings. I don't care how much the bribe is.


----------



## Geemom (Apr 9, 2018)

They tried this on me in MyrtleBeach in 2016. You will pay maintenance fees forever. Justlike the contract you signed, forever. They were selling more points. I've listened to so manylies it isn't funny. I don't even go tothose meetings. I don't care howmuch the bribe is.


----------



## Nomad34 (Apr 9, 2018)

It is a new ploy to get your signature . Sign for less payment than your MF for ten years and watch a huge amount charged on a WR card due at 0% for 6 months or possibly 15 additional months at 0%. Well, take $10000+ and figure how to pay that in even 21 months .that was why I sold my house in 2012.


----------



## Germanyboy (Apr 10, 2018)

I had some points that were going to expire at the end of the year so wyndham told me to put them into the rental program , so two weekends In Nashville during the month of December. they said everybody wants to go hear the music at that time. No renters at all just wasted the points.


----------

